# custom roms i405



## realkinggs

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: TouchWiz (Samsung)

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ODIN/Heimdall

Carrier:: Verizon

Optional:: In Rom Manager

Requires Root:: Yes

Optional:: Custom Settings

Android Version:: 4.1.1 (JB)

Source:: 
somebody anybody please put together custom roms for the i405 as well as unlock. THANK'S


----------



## Crystawth

there are already roms made and in progress. The device is not popular so developer support is limited.


----------



## acejavelin

To elaborate a little more...

The Stratosphere is a proprietary CDMA/LTE ONLY phone (no Global or other GSM radios in the hardware), it will only work on Verizon and cannot be "unlocked" like a GSM or Global mode phone, this phone cannot be used on another carrier without ESN cloning, which is illegal.

There are very few ROMs available other than stock-based "tweaker roms" because of a variety of reasons, but the primary one is the RIL (Radio Interface Layer) is not open and other non-stock based kernels cannot interface with the radios, so there is no CyanogenMod, Liquid Smooth, Beanstalk, MIUI, PAC-MAN, or any other AOSP/AOKP ROM and there likely never will be as Samsung has made it clear they will not release the radio source code for this device.

And as Crystawth said, although the developers who work with this device are great, there are few with the knowledge and time to dig into the device and manually crack the RIL like has been done with other devices, there just isn't the demand or interest in this device like there is in more popular devices, if you had read the various threads here you the other reasons would be very obvious and I will not repeat them anymore than to say Verizon and Samsung didn't see the volume on this phone, so they just let it go.


----------



## Furcht

What Acejavelin said is exactly correct. We can try to do a AOSP/AOKP rom for the Strat but due to how locked down a few things are it will be very unlikely that they will even work with some of the standard functions of a phone mainly because of RIL. Sure Samsung has released the source (Search "i405") for the Strat but not the RIL. Plus even though there may be an influx of new users coming to the Strat it doesn't mean they are Developers. I know when I am working on it and something doesn't work properly it makes no sense, like right now the build of Tweaker I am testing doesn't even have a usable battery icon (Shows only charging / unknown battery icons). As a side Rootzwiki is no where near as large as say XDA but we do have our own sub-forum here and I love them for that.


----------



## dwitherell

There have been a number of uber smart folks that have tried messing with "cracking the RIL" so to speak, but in the end the juice has yet to be worth the necessary squeeze to get it all hammered out I think. From what I can gather it's a ton of work and I'm sure with enough time/energy/blah blah something could come of it, but it's just not worth it given how Samsung implemented everything (yay for early 4G adopters lol).


----------



## pwhitpod3

Hi! This question is for @Crystawth and @dwitherell-

I just bought a Strat for a good price after I bricked an LGl45c. You see, after I had developed with the 45c using Eclipse, I decided to finally root it (loved it!!) and see about a custom ROM. "No dice, intro device" was the answer from devs. I then said "Oh, well" and tried to go back to developing with it in Eclipse, only to find that Eclipse couldn't recognize the phone anymore. Yes, I posted questions on forums. No, there was no answer, no solution but to try a factory reset on a rooted phone... which got me a soft-booted "emergency download" only model. "Neat," I said, "stuff to do!" Then I found that there are no correct firmware downloads for an "unsupported" intro phone. So naturally I tried some firmware "reputed" to "maybe" be close...blah...blah...OK, you get it, I have a brick. I see your instructions on rooting and a "Tweaker" Rom for the Strat, but I need to ask: Will it positively work with Eclipse after I'm through???

Thank you for your time...


----------



## Crystawth

I think this would be your territory Dwitherell.

I don't even know what eclipse is lol. let alone whether or not it will work with it.

If you want your strat running decent, your best best though is to make sure it's on the GC1 ROM and kernel that Dwitherell posted. Just remove the bloat and you're golden. Furcht is working on some stuff but the ETA on that is unknown. I feel like I'm waiting for santa to give me my present though! hint hint Furcht! lol


----------



## dwitherell

Lol well fwiw I might be a factor in the delay as well...
As far as Eclipse is concered, I have done next to nothing with it, so I cannot say with any certainty it will work. I would be surprised if it didn't however, but straight app developing is way above my pay grade. Sorry I'm not more help!


----------



## RunDickRun

pwhitpod3 said:


> Hi! This question is for @Crystawth and @dwitherell-
> 
> I just bought a Strat for a good price after I bricked an LGl45c. You see, after I had developed with the 45c using Eclipse, I decided to finally root it (loved it!!) and see about a custom ROM. "No dice, intro device" was the answer from devs. I then said "Oh, well" and tried to go back to developing with it in Eclipse, only to find that Eclipse couldn't recognize the phone anymore. Yes, I posted questions on forums. No, there was no answer, no solution but to try a factory reset on a rooted phone... which got me a soft-booted "emergency download" only model. "Neat," I said, "stuff to do!" Then I found that there are no correct firmware downloads for an "unsupported" intro phone. So naturally I tried some firmware "reputed" to "maybe" be close...blah...blah...OK, you get it, I have a brick. I see your instructions on rooting and a "Tweaker" Rom for the Strat, but I need to ask: Will it positively work with Eclipse after I'm through???
> 
> Thank you for your time...


 Did you ever have any luck with this?


----------

